# highest safe anavar dosage!!!



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

been running 100mg for 6weeks and want to bump this up for a week or so to see if i can increase the results. bumped it to 150mg yesterday. could i go higher or would that be stupid. i dont wana screw my liver over!!!! im also running test 600mg, EQ 600mg, HGH 8ius EOD and letro for estro suppresion at 0.5mg.

let me know your views!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

all peple are different - one mans safe (ish) dose - creates issues in another - IMO if your test, eq and growth are not putting size on you at present then a few more mg of var isn't going to do much anyway


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Agree with Uriel


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

If size was a high priority, Var may not have been the best choice, assuming you are male, that is.

With increasing dose, there are diminishing returns but also an increase in sides so you have to experiment and see what works for you.

SD


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sitries said:


> been running 100mg for 6weeks im also running test *600mg, EQ 600mg, *HGH 8ius EOD and letro for *estro suppresion* at 0.5mg.





SD said:


> If size was a high priority, Var may not have been the best choice, *assuming you are male*, that is.
> 
> With increasing dose, there are diminishing returns but also an increase in sides so you have to experiment and see what works for you.
> 
> SD


 :lol: or a very big girl who's worried about gyno


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Uriel said:


> :lol: *or a very big girl who's worried about gyno*


Are we talking about the Op or YOU Uriel? :lol:

SD


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SD said:


> Are we talking about the Op or YOU Uriel? :lol:
> 
> SD


you wouldn't like a warm soappy shower with me boy


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

sitries said:


> been running 100mg for 6weeks and want to bump this up for a week or so to see if i can increase the results. bumped it to 150mg yesterday. could i go higher or would that be stupid. i dont wana screw my liver over!!!! im also running test 600mg, EQ 600mg, HGH 8ius EOD and letro for estro suppresion at 0.5mg.
> 
> let me know your views!!


just wondering what kind of results are you getting at that dosage mate,


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive seen one or 2 people mention they have run var at 200mg per day with no adverse effects. i wouldnt run that dose for longer than 4 weeks unless getting bloods done then just to check liver values etc but thats just me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> ive seen one or 2 people mention they have run var at 200mg per day with no adverse effects. i wouldnt run that dose for longer than 4 weeks unless getting bloods done then just to check liver values etc but thats just me


I agree mate, but im starting to realise that lots dont think like that. Most users don't even realise there are sides to gear, as their dealer told them there wasn't (obviously).


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

One of my friends was running 150-175mg a day with no issues... He was running it alone with nothing else.

-edit-

Thinking about it he reckoned he did loose libido on it.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> One of my friends was running 150-175mg a day with no issues... He was running it alone with nothing else.


Did he experience decent gains? How long did he run that for?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

God said:


> Did he experience decent gains? How long did he run that for?


From memory 6 weeks. He made some slight gains, he appeared "fuller" if you know what I mean. His strength also shot up a fair bit. Went from 70k for 3 reps to 80k for 8 reps.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

What are the sides of var for men then please ? :confused1:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> From memory 6 weeks. He made some slight gains, he appeared "fuller" if you know what I mean. His strength also shot up a fair bit. Went from 70k for 3 reps to 80k for 8 reps.


Oh right, not massive changes then. I wondered whether taking such a high dose could lead to much larger increases in muscle than with the standard 50-100mg dosage.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

God said:


> Oh right, not massive changes then. I wondered whether taking such a high dose could lead to much larger increases in muscle than with the standard 50-100mg dosage.


He's not the leanest of guys mate so hard to tell if you know what I mean.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> What are the sides of var for men then please ? :confused1:


sides as in what way jem?

hpta shut down obviously, liver damage possibly with higher doses. apart from that i would be suprised at any other neg effects from this drug if is indeed var

probs now a days is some companies seem to pass other drugs off for it. have seen some people report really bad lower back pumps and water retention off 50mg per day which you would expect from dbol but not from var


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

im not looking for sized, im looking for hardness, vascularity and strength mainly. i think il go with 150mg a day for a week or so and see ho i get on. il report back my findings. may even bump up to 200mg if im feeling brave. no side effects off it at all to be fair. although my sex drive is already shot to bits from using letro to get rid of gyno earlier in the cycle.


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Doses of 100mg/day seem to be the norm these days but I can remember using the old Oxandrolne Spa type a good few years ago now Im showing my age& I went up to 20mg/day & experienced headaches & nosebleeds so had to reduce dose Ive never experianced that before or since Makes me wonder if todays Anavar is a patch on yesteryears Can anyone else remember Oxandrolone Spa came in a grey,blue & white box 2.5mg tabs 30 in a box? Top stuff


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mast and tren for hardness and vascularity....crazy vascularity


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

just goes to show that the gear thesedays isnt a patch on the old stuff!! not that i ever got to try any of it, just what ppl have said


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> sides as in what way jem?
> 
> hpta shut down obviously, liver damage possibly with higher doses. apart from that i would be suprised at any other neg effects from this drug if is indeed var
> 
> probs now a days is some companies seem to pass other drugs off for it. have seen some people report really bad lower back pumps and water retention off 50mg per day which you would expect from dbol but not from var


cheers hilly - just wondering if I had missed something other than the obvious factors you mentioned. :thumbup1:


----------

